

Think women in tech is just a pipeline problem? - sinak
http://medium.com/@racheltho/if-you-think-women-in-tech-is-just-a-pipeline-problem-you-haven-t-been-paying-attention-cb7a2073b996/

======
stephengillie
This really seals the point for me:

 _" Female voices are perceived as less logical and less persuasive than male
voices. Women are perceived negatively for being too assertive. If tech
culture is going to change, everyone needs to change, especially men and most
especially leaders."_

This makes it sound like it's bigger than an employment problem, bigger than a
tech problem. This quote makes it sound like the problem is how humans
perceive males and females in general. How do we change that? Is it culturally
rooted in gender roles?

Is it a problem in Western societies only? What's the ratio of males to
females in Indian tech and Chinese tech and Kenyan tech? Do they have the same
attrition rates?

------
sinak
I'm tactically resubmitting this, as the previous post [1] set off the flame-
war detector (# comments > # upvotes). But I think this is an excellently
written and thoughtful article, and deserves more visibility than it
previously received. Please weigh commenting carefully with your contribution
to setting up the flame-war detector.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959217)

------
dudul
This is the 3rd time at least that this thing is submitted. The second time in
24 hours. Maybe it's time to let it go.

